# New to growing, please help!



## Jeepguy5211 (Jul 22, 2014)

I am completely new to growing cannabis. I have a green thumb with regular plants though. I have two plants that are 31 days old. They have been on a 24hr light schedule, both in 5 gallon fabric pots, I used fox farms ocean blend with extra perlite for proper drainage, and Im also using the fox farm nutrients. I have recently noticed that the new growth on the bigger plant is a brighter green with yellow around the edges and the smaller plant isn't growing as bushy or fast as the other one. They are both Blue Dream but have the leaf structure of an indica plant.

I am attaching pictures. I am on a feeding schedule of Water. Nothing, nutrients, nothing, water, nothing, nutrients, etc. I am flushing with sledgehammer once every two weeks as well. 

Please help!! 

Thank you

PS The last picture is the smaller of the two plants and the rest are of the bigger plant 

View attachment IMG_5100.jpg


View attachment IMG_5101.jpg


View attachment IMG_5103.jpg


View attachment IMG_5104.jpg


View attachment IMG_5105.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2014)

Well quit flushing for one thing please.  Fox farm  ocean forest has enough nutes in it for 6 weeks so I wouldn't be feeding yet. Are you organic with your ff nutes? If you are all organic you don't need to flush.
I am not sure what the problem is, but others will be by to help you out.

Welcome to MP, we are glad you are here.  Are these clones?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 22, 2014)

It could well be that that flushing has washed out any nutes in the soil prematurely.  It sure looks to me like some kind of deficiency.  I personally would be for giving them a light dose of nutes.  I think the only FF nute that is organic is Big Bud, but regardless you do not need to flush during growing unless you have some kind of problems.  There is debate as to you really need to flush at all.


----------



## Locked (Jul 22, 2014)

Stop flushing them and start feeding them. I am with THG, you flushed the nutrients right out of your soil and now you seem to have the beginnings of a deficiency of some sort.   I know some people still flush but honestly it's not needed unless you have salt build up. I use General hydroponics 3 part and have never ever flushed and I feed heavy and grow in One Gallon pots.   I don't grow Organic so I have a pretty simple rules. PH EVERYTHING to 6.5 (Both water and Nutrients) and calibrate my PH meter every 2 weeks.  I don't use a feeding schedule, I feed by eye. I keep a close watch on new growth to help tell me when to feed.  jmo


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 22, 2014)

I have to agree with the above peeps' answers here. I have not used the FF soil or nutes but it is my understanding that the FF nutes have a lot of salt in them that causes toxic build-up over time, which is why people recommend that you flush when using it. However, you are not feeding a lot but are flushing a lot, and that is stripping out everything that was in the soil and what you have been putting into the soil. That is giving you what appears to be the beginnings of a nitrogen and possibly Magnesium and/or Manganese deficiency.

I would recommend that you feed, water, water, feed, water, water, etc. and only flush your soil at about halfway through the life of the plants (usually about the 3rd week of flower for 9week flowering plants). You may not need to flush anymore with these until about the 6th week of flower (and even then I would only flush them if they begin to show some toxicity from buildup). 

At this point I would say to feed them and maybe add a little Dolomite lime to the top of the soil to give them some magnesium and buffer the pH a little.


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you for all the advice. Again I am very new to this. Should I continue to use the FF nutrients or switch to another type. I was mainly getting my information from YouTube from others who used FF products... I fed them tonight which grow big and big bloom. 

Also. Do y'all have any advice on a LED light to get? My local hydroponics store told me to look at Top LED grow lights but I'm cautious because of the prices. 

Thank you again! I've taken all y'all's advice and will start taking better care of the plants.


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Jul 23, 2014)

They aren't clones either. Started both from a seed.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2014)

You can use what nutes you have, they will be fine. 

I have two of these LED's but I have only had them a couple of months, so far so good, but don't feel like i can recommend them really yet. They could quit tomorrow, but for the price I felt like taking a chance and so far I am very happy.  Here is the link. http://www.topledgrowlight.com/reflector-led-grow-light-144x3w.html#.U8_AC_ldXK0


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Jul 23, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> You can use what nutes you have, they will be fine.
> 
> I have two of these LED's but I have only had them a couple of months, so far so good, but don't feel like i can recommend them really yet. They could quit tomorrow, but for the price I felt like taking a chance and so far I am very happy.  Here is the link. http://www.topledgrowlight.com/reflector-led-grow-light-144x3w.html#.U8_AC_ldXK0



Alright, thank you! I saw your feed on these lights after I posted my question about LED's. I understand that you can't recommend them but from what everyone has said about them...thats enough for me. My only concern is my current grow tent is the exact length of that light. I don't want to get the smaller version just because I will be getting a bigger tent when I have the space for it. 

What do you think? Im sure it will fit since the tent does give here and there.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2014)

I would get the biggest one you can afford that will fit. The company I believe stated that one of these would cover the same as a 1K light. I might be wrong about that, anyway, i didn't believe them and got two. But I am running 7 big girls in there. Look at the reviews and see what you think. My LED's run 4 degrees hotter then the ambient temps. My hps ran 14 degrees hotter. Those ten degrees meant life or death to my plants  last week. 
Good luck... and have fun.. LED's are fun!


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Aug 2, 2014)

I ended up buying the 192x3w yesterday and should be shipped out on Monday. Will probably end up buying another one if I like it as much as everyone else seems too and when I get a bigger tent. 

Update on the plants. I've been taking better care of them and they are doing great. Thank you to everyone for your suggestions. I'm extending the vegging stage as long as I can. I'm in no hurry. Here are some pictures. 

Few days ago
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1406998348.308648.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1406998370.766027.jpg

Yesterday
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1406998401.157637.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1406998411.483131.jpg


I honestly can't wait until I get the LEDs up and running! Also ordered some CO2 mushroom bags.


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Aug 2, 2014)

Also what is beneficial of adding lady bugs and a praying  mantis with your plants?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2014)

Your plants are looking nice. Most people use the beneficials to eat bad insects like spider mites and such. Some people uses them in  outside grows. I don't think adult lady bugs are good inside. They die easily.  The lady bug larva is what eats aphids ferociously.


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you! And so far I've only had gnats and took care of that as quickly as possible. So if anything else happens to pop up...I'll keep that in mind


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 4, 2014)

CO2 is just throwing money out the window in a tent...  I would try and get your money back and use it for anything else...


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Aug 10, 2014)

Just received my lights! 600watt set up.  View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1407681797.854183.jpg


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Aug 10, 2014)

The two small plants are mango trees.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2014)

What kind of light is that? It is so purple?  Hope the mango's do well! Oh and your pot too.


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Aug 10, 2014)

The 192x3w version you have.  View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1407695243.320274.jpg


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you! I had both flowering  and growth lights on together. And it's probably the camera on my phone.


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Aug 10, 2014)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1407695521.922283.jpg


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Aug 24, 2014)

Can anyone tell if these are male or female? View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1408852883.426949.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1408852983.459206.jpg


----------



## Locked (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't see anything in those pics to guess either way.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2014)

Sometimes it can take up to 8 weeks to sex. That bugs me when it takes that long.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 24, 2014)

It looks like it may be starting to alternate the nodes so the sexing may be just a couple weeks out.


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Aug 28, 2014)

They are 10 weeks old now. Thought about starting the flowering stage tomorrow. Should I wait?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2014)

Can you get a picture for us?  You can start flowering, yes, and if they haven't sexed they will. I just don't want you to have a male get away from ya.  This is where we want to see.View attachment male_female_cannabis000.JPG


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Aug 28, 2014)

What do you want me to take a picture of? All the nodes look the same of the last pictures. I'll take as many pictures as you want.


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Aug 28, 2014)

https://vimeo.com/104673992

Hopefully this video helps


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2014)

well, your plants look nice, however i sure couldn't tell with your nice video. Do you have an eye loupe? That is what i use to sex them.  YOu will need one later too.  This is my favorite. I have three. just in case.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Microscope-Magnifier-Magnifying-Illumination-Detecting/dp/B00BB92IK4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1409273952&sr=8-3&keywords=eye+loupe+60x[/ame]


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Aug 28, 2014)

Also. I am using the led light that has a switch for growth and flowering. Should I keep them both on for the transition period or just the flowering? 12/12. I have it schedule to turn on at 7:00pm and off at 7:00am. That way during the day there's no heat.


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Aug 28, 2014)

No but I'll be getting one now! Did that one come from china? If so, how long did it take to ship?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 28, 2014)

I've gotten 3 from China.. took like 1-2 weeks, and they were all quite awesome 

:aok:


----------



## MR1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Jeepguy, with that light you can use the veg only switch in veg period but when you switch to 12/12 you have to turn both veg and bloom switches on for your fans to run properly.


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Aug 29, 2014)

Can I just leave the flowering lights on? Or will it get too hot?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 29, 2014)

No you can not just leave the flowering lights on, i did it and was told i was lucky it didn't blow. No fan on with just flowering. USE BOTH.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2014)

How strange that they made the lights so that just the flowering lights will go on, but if you use that setting it will damage the unit?  Who in the world thought THAT was a good idea?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2014)

You use both flowering and veging for the flowering period. The flowering lights alone are too dark and not happy, you add the veg and it looks a lot better and the fan works. Yes, THG, weird design.


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you for the heads up! Saved me!! They have been in the pre flowering stage I guess is the correct name since Friday. Still no signs of sex.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 2, 2014)

Some strains will take a long time to show their preflowers, which is how you would tell the sex. But once they begin alternating nodes, they are sexually mature enough to switch to flowering. Iff you do switch them, just keep a close eye on them and inspect them carefully ffor the male preflowers. But don't stress out over it as you will have time to spot the boys before they throw any pollen.


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks like balls under the new leaves or whatever that is.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2014)

It is so close to showing..any day now.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 3, 2014)

Yep, any day now. Not able to tell  yet. :aok:


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Sep 3, 2014)

Should I separate them or wait another day?


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 3, 2014)

that last pic # 49 is a girl


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Sep 3, 2014)

Awesome so my bigger plant is a girl. What about picture #46? I'll take more pictures just need to know so I can get rid of him


----------



## Locked (Sep 3, 2014)

If those were my finger prints in those pics they would be distorted with a photo effect. Then again I am just a bit paranoid. But with the wat technology is now a dats, maybe I am not.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 3, 2014)

it is showing some male characteristics---but i would keep my fingers crossed and wait another couple days for confirmation


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Sep 3, 2014)

The other one has long white hairs everywhere. Couldn't see it with the grow light. Can it change the female? 
Or should I throw it out?


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeepguy5211 said:


> The other one has long white hairs everywhere. Couldn't see it with the grow light. Can it change the female?
> Or should I throw it out?




what's the post # on it---can u show it again


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Sep 3, 2014)

#49


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 3, 2014)

#49 is a keeper female---i already said that in post #50

hold tight on #46---another day or 2 and u will be able to confirm its sex


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2014)

You really do not need to be in such a hurry to get rid of the males.  While it does look male, give it time.  You have 2-3 weeks after the first appearance of balls to get rid of the males before they drop pollen.


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Sep 5, 2014)

What's the best humidity during flowering?


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 5, 2014)

if u actually have the ability to manipulate the relative humidity in ur room they say anywhere between 40-80% is good


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Sep 5, 2014)

So I should buy a humidifier?


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Sep 5, 2014)

It's a 5x5x7 tent. If y'all have a humidifier I should get, please let me know.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 5, 2014)

wait for the tent growers to chime in---my guess is non of them use humidifiers or de-humidifiers---if your outside RH is running between 40-80%---i bet u be fine


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 5, 2014)

Ive never had any issues with humidity in my tents...  just be sure you have good air circulation....


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm having trouble keeping the temperature down. When the RH is 40% or higher the temp is 80-84. 
When the temp is 74-78 the RH is 30-38%...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 5, 2014)

That is odd, it is usually just the opposite. For a given air mass, the higher the temperature is, the lower the RH will be because it is measuring the amount of moisture relative to how much moisture the air can hold. The higher the temperature, the more moisture the air can hold, while the lower the temperature, the less moisture the air can hold. That is why it gets very dry in the winter for many places. The colder air can't hold as much moisture.

All that said, the RH and temps you are quoting are fine for flowering. You typically don't want high RH during flowering. It is better to keep it around 50%RH during flowering and 60-70% during veg. You really don't want to go over 70% at any time if you can help it (accept during cloning and germination).

Technically, you can get too low RH for the plants to be happy. They prefer to not be any lower than 40% because it causes the plants to dehydrate and struggle a bit, and that can cause you challenges in keeping them watered, and keeping fresh, cool air blowing on them without over drying them. But there are worse problems to have.


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Sep 8, 2014)

The other plant turned out to be male and it's gone. But this one is doing well. View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1410223318.542638.jpg


----------



## Jeepguy5211 (Sep 9, 2014)

Does anyone know why the fan leaves are curling and drying out? [emoji53][emoji52]

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1410259343.363491.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1410259351.034685.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1410259357.903427.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1410259367.472261.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1410259374.203782.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1410259380.701502.jpg


Thank you again to all of you for helping me out so much!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2014)

They look great to me.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 9, 2014)

I am not sure as the plants appear to be doing ok except for a couple pics of leaves that have some spots on them. It looks like they may be having a little bit of pH being off or possibly just a little deficient in calcium. Iff I could see them under regular light I might be able to tell better.


----------

